# Got my Pro Pics of my Boys...



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

First I have to say, I LOVE this horse...I've owned him since he was a yearling and he's 9 years old now. He's the reason we have minis. I've done all of his training myself, I can even count on one hand the number of people who have been allowed to drive this horse over the years and it was always in my presence, LOL. That includes family members! Bob has been showing off and on for several years, but I just pulled him out of the pasture and through him into the show, without much preparation, to support our club when performance entries were scarce. I decided this year would be Bob's year...and what a year it is...we are now on the road to Super Ammy at World!! Wish us luck!! And not to shortchange Bob, he's much more than a show horse...he does local parades pulling a white doctor's buggy, makes public appearances to promote minis, and is teaching my young son to enjoy horses. When someone new to horses comes out, I take them to Bob before letting them visit anyone else. He's just a special horse in my heart.

Here's OMP Pizazzs Yessiree Bob:












And here's my other "boy" that is near and dear to my heart...Liz (the photographer) loves taking photos of him and I have several that she's taken of him over the years. I purchased many more that she took during this photo shoot, but since this is primarily a horse board, I'll limit myself, LOL. Here's my five year old son, Chris, and anyone that knows him from the shows will recognize the little blond boy with his endless supply of cars and trucks



:


----------



## Becky (Jul 25, 2008)

Love the pictures of both your 'boys'! Beautiful!!


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 25, 2008)

Very Handsome boys!





~Sandy


----------



## jleonard (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW! I absolutely LOVE Bob's trot, he is gorgeous! And your son is adorable as well


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 25, 2008)

You and Bob look fantastic! Best of luck!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 25, 2008)

Now THAT is the kind of driving horse I like!!










He's moving _very_ correctly from back to front with a lot of power and reach. And you look great too! Congratulations and good luck on the Super Ammy- you'd deserve it.

Leia


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 25, 2008)

Bob just Floats! He is every bit of Wow and more! You should be proud of him



Good Luck at Worlds!

Cute boys:BigGrin


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 26, 2008)

Leia, he wasn't trained like most breed show driving horses are, can you tell?



I did it MY way, LOL.

Thanks everyone, I just can't explain what this horse means to me...


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 26, 2008)

*Oh wow what beautiful boys, Both of them! Good luck at worlds! *


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 26, 2008)

Well "your way" apparently WORKS!!



And he seems comfortable in the check despite non-traditional training which is more than "my way" accomplishes. You'll have to share your methods sometime! I'm all for seeing a horse like yours winning. What a beauty.





Leia


----------



## Cara (Jul 26, 2008)

look his action nice trot! very nice picture btw!


----------



## Minimor (Jul 27, 2008)

They're both good looking boys! Good luck in the ring--I'd say Bob deserves to win. You've got him going SO nicely!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 28, 2008)

I know your training secret! Its called the LOVE method - you can tell that boy just loves to work for you!!! Looking into my crystal ball I see SUPER AMMY title in yours and Bob's future!!! And Chris is adorable as always.


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 28, 2008)

Stephanie, I have everything crossed for you and Bob! If there was ever a deserving pair.... you two are what Ammy 'should' be!

And I think you should have posted some more pix of Chris with Bob....some that I saw were beautiful.

Charlotte


----------



## hairicane (Jul 29, 2008)

Lovely boys!! Your driving boy is my kind of dri9ving horse!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah, you got me, Lori! LOL Love goes a long way, on both sides!

Charlotte, thank you so much. You know how much Bob means to me, and if I can do well at World, great, but if not, I'm sure enjoying the drive!

I did purchase several of the pictures that Liz took of Chris and Bob, but I thought I'd "behave" myself and not post too many pics, LOL. I'm sure there are many more like me with slow connections. They will probably be on my table at World! Can't beat having both of my boys showcased!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh I wish you the best of luck at Worlds.. Your boy is great looking and so are you. I haven't seen a horse like him before



I wish you the very best of luck at Worlds. Please let us know how you guys do. And your son is just precious.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 30, 2008)

PrestigeMiniHorses said:


> And your son is just precious.


And a great big THANK YOU for that!!


----------

